# be Quiet! Pure Wings 2 gegen Silent Wings 2 tauschen?



## AntonD88 (16. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen PC zusammengebaut und bin eigentlich auch zufrieden damit.
Das Gehäuse ist ein Be Quiet! Silent Base 600 in dem 2 Pure Wings 2 verbaut sind. Vorne ein 140mm und hinten ein 120mm.

Nun bin ich jedoch mit der Lautstärke im Idle noch nicht zu 100% zufrieden. Jetzt Frage ich mich ob ein tausch dieser beiden Lüfter gegen 2 Silent Wings etwas bringen würde.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ja weiterhelfen. Ich habe zwar gesehen das es auch andere Lüfter mit geringeren db gibt. Diese können jedoch meistens nicht die gleiche Luftmenge befördern.

Danke schonmal im vorraus.

Grüße
Anton


----------



## iAcki (16. Februar 2016)

Hallo Anton,

ich hab auch das Silent Base 800 und kann dir sagen, dass du unbedingt den 120mm Lüfter hinten tauschen musst. Bei den beiden 140mm Lüftern scheiden sich die Geister. Ich hab bei mir alle gegen SW2 ausgetauscht und im Idle hört man nix mehr (hängt natürlich auch ein wenig an deiner CPU - Lüftung, ich hab den Noctua DH15-S mit 140 + 120mm Lüfter).


----------



## alexissss (16. Februar 2016)

ähmm ich kenne das gehäuse auswendig und ich frage ob
es wirklich die gehäuselüfter (mit den drosseln) die dabei waren
hörst 

oder ob es andere komponenten sind wie kühler grafigkarte?


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Februar 2016)

Hi Anton,

wie sind denn die Lüfter angeschlossen bzw. mit welchen Umdrehungen laufen sie im Idle?? Wenn die, unnötigerweise, im Idle auf 12V - "Volle Pulle" laufen ist das Quatsch. Sind die schon bei 5V laut?
Und, noch 'ne Frage , wie sind denn deine Temperaturen?? Wenn diese im grünen Bereich sind, unter Last, kannst du sie auch weiter mit 7V etc. laufen lassen, oder ans Mainboard klemmen und wenn möglich per Last / Temperatur steuern lassen.

Kannst die Lüfter natürlich wechseln, erstmal würde das aber nur Geld kosten...und "db" Angaben der Hersteller sind so viel wert wie...äh..naja,...

Grüße


----------



## AntonD88 (16. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

danke für die schnellen Antworten. Die Lüfter sind an das Mainboard angeschlossen und laufen natürlich nicht unter vollast. Die Lüfter der Grafikkarte können es nicht sein da diese aus sind wenn die Grafikkarte unter 50°C hat.
Ich weiss es ist meckern auf hohem Level aber dafür gibt es ja euch .

Grüße
Anton


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2016)

Bei tiefen Drehzahlen ist das alles egal, steck die Lüfter ans Mainboard und regel sie. Kauf Dir trotzdfem zwei zusätzliche. Vorne zwei und hinten und hinten oben je einer, und dann sowenig Drehzahl, das Ruhe ist

Welche Grafikarte, welchen CPU-Lüfter und welches Netzteil nutzt Du?


----------



## alexissss (16. Februar 2016)

ähmm warum vom mainboard regeln wenn man es

beim 600er gehäuse  mit der eigengenden steuerung auch könnte?


----------



## AntonD88 (16. Februar 2016)

alexissss schrieb:


> ähmm warum vom mainboard regeln wenn man es
> 
> beim 600er gehäuse  mit der eigengenden steuerung auch könnte?



Weil das Mainboard es genauso Schaft und ich mich da nicht mehr selbst darum kümmern muss. Einmal die passenden Drehzahlen eingestellt zu den passenden Temperaturen und alles ist super.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2016)

alexissss schrieb:


> ähmm warum vom mainboard regeln wenn man es
> 
> beim 600er gehäuse  mit der eigengenden steuerung auch könnte?


Weil Du am Gehäuse MANUELL steuern musst ...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Februar 2016)

Anstatt direkt neue zu kaufen würde ich erstmal schauen, wo die Geräusche überhaupt herkommen:
von den Lüftern, von HDDs, vom Netzteil?

Wenns an den Vibrationsübertragungen liegt, dann hilft etwas Entkopplung. Bei einem lauten Lager hilft leider nur der Austausch.
Bei der HDD würde ebenfalls eine Entkopplung helfen, ein lautes Netzteil müsste man auch wieder austauschen.


----------



## AntonD88 (16. Februar 2016)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Anstatt direkt neue zu kaufen würde ich erstmal schauen, wo die Geräusche überhaupt herkommen:
> von den Lüftern, von HDDs, vom Netzteil?
> 
> Wenns an den Vibrationsübertragungen liegt, dann hilft etwas Entkopplung. Bei einem lauten Lager hilft leider nur der Austausch.
> Bei der HDD würde ebenfalls eine Entkopplung helfen, ein lautes Netzteil müsste man auch wieder austauschen.



Ich hatte das Gehäuse bereits auf und so wie es aussieht kommt es vom vorderen Lüfter aber es hört sich nicht so an als ob dieser defekt wäre. Und ich dachte mir wenn ich schon den vorderen tausche da kann ich auch gleich den hinteren mitnehmen.
Festplatte kann es nicht sein da ich für das Betriebssystem eine SSD habe und meine HDD im Moment im Sleep Modus ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2016)

Auf welcher Drehzahl läuft der Lüfter? Oder hängt er an der Gehäusesteuerung? 
Bis 750 U/min sollte er sehr leise sein


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Februar 2016)

Nimm den Lüfter einfach mal lose in die Hand. Dann weißt du, ob es an den Resonanzen (fehlende Entkopplung) liegt oder nicht.
So oder so ist es aber natürlich ausschlaggebend, welche Drehzahlen du vorgibst.


----------

